# what rig should i buy for my first sprayer



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

what rig should i buy for my first sprayer?

exteriors, garage doors, maybe the occaisional apartment job...


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Airlessco lp540 if you can swing it. Most likely it will be your last sprayer ever needed too.

Pat


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm a Graco guy so I'd say a 495. Everything you'll ever need.

I do hundreds of apartments yearly with a 395 and regret not going one up. I'd prefer to spray the same tip with less pressure, it wears down the pump.

Anyway I use it pretty much daily, keep it pickled year round, and only clean my filters once a week (sometimes a skip one) I throw TSL on it when I think about it but I'm pretty rough on it and its held up great.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Airlessco lp540 if you can swing it. Most likely it will be your last sprayer ever needed too.
> 
> Pat


For garage doors and apartments? You're right he'll never need another one. :thumbup:

I guess it's not too far off but where do you stop if you're an occasional sprayer? Graco is selling rigs a lot cheaper now but they were inflated before anyway


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> what rig should i buy for my first sprayer?
> 
> exteriors, garage doors, maybe the occaisional apartment job...


Where you at jeffie? I have a 2005 LP 540 that I'm rebuilding, has a completely new fluid section. 

His much do you want to spend? Airlessco makes a great pump, but they run higher than a comparable Graco or Titan....but you really can't compare them.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

i am in va


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I got a 395, That would probably be fine for you. I used a 695 for years, and it took a while to get used to the step down. But I don't do NC anymore, and the smaller pump is plenty.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wagner ftw lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Titan 440i isn't a bad one to start with. I have one that I've had for over 2 years and it's still on it's first packing. But hey, I don't crank that thing over every day of the year, primarily work it hard for about 5 months of the summer on exteriors.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think the graco 495 is an ideal rig and prefer the 695.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I would git a Graco 695. Butt I wood'int pay moor in a hunerd bucks for it.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> what rig should i buy for my first sprayer?
> 
> exteriors, garage doors, maybe the occaisional apartment job...


I hear the going rate for a 695 is about $100. Why not just pony up a stack of 5's and get one.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Graco 395. They are pretty much bullet proof, and if you look around, you can get a brand new one for $900.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Graco 395. They are pretty much bullet proof, and if you look around, you can get a brand new one for $900.


Pretty sure I just saw a 495 for $1,000 and it wasn't even a stupid mail in rebate. Either way, op can get a sweet rig for a good price. Like I said my 395 has never had a problem. 

Only on my 2nd packing in just over 2 years, I spray around 250 gallons a month with it. I honestly don't know if that is good or not but it feels right :whistling2:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a 495 that I bought in 07, Still has original packings and still pumps like a champ. It's probably seen somewhere around 5000 gallons put through it. Syphon is phucked though. :jester:


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

thank you for the suggestions gentlemen

going used concerns me-as i dont have the eye for assessing a sprayer.

i see some nice sprayers, supposedly in mfg packaging and new, offered on ebay

anybody ever chance taking the ebay route on equipment??


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought my 440i used for $125. It is my first sprayer, and it's already paid for itself. Personally, I don't have a problem buying used equipment. Someone told me once "If it isn't worth buying used, it wasn't worth buying new". When I bought my machine I had the guy pressurize it with water, and then I just left it for a while to see if it would hold pressure, and then I sprayed with the water for a couple minutes to see if it would maintain a steady fan. I don't know if this is the best way to check a sprayer, but it made sense to me


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Shop around. There is absolutely nothing wrong with buying a used pump either. Times are hard and there are some bargains out there. Im not very experienced with Ebay, but a few other guys here are and so are some of my friends. None of them have ever mentioned being burned. Ebay is defineatly a lot different than say, craigslist which is like a breeding ground for scammers. Most sellers on Ebay dont want a complaint or bad review.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Depends obviously on what you can afford...The Graco 695 will handle most coatings and will last you for years...I'd at least consider the Graco 495...I prefer the highboy.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Airlessco lp540 if you can swing it. Most likely it will be your last sprayer ever needed too.
> 
> Pat


Bullet proof sprayer. Love mine, wouldn't trade it for a brand new blue one.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> thank you for the suggestions gentlemen
> 
> going used concerns me-as i dont have the eye for assessing a sprayer.
> 
> ...


In the early 2000's I used to buy and sell used sprayers on ebay. 

A used sprayer can be a good way to get a better rig than you can afford if you were buying new. Unless the rig has just been serviced I would plan on the added expense of a repack kit and hoses, it is not always necessary but best to plan ahead. Another place to look for a used rig would be the local paint stores that service sprayers, you would not believe how many people drop the rigs off and for one reason or another do not pay to get it back. If you buy one from the service centers you will more than likely be getting a recently serviced unit. 

I currently own 2 695's and a 390 one of the 695's were bought used. The oldest 695 is 7 years old and I bought it new for a couple grand, the second 695 is a bit newer and I bought it used in 07 for 800, the used one out performs the new one. Of course the gpms are better on the used one so that could be it but the point is that there are some good used rigs out there and a used rig can bring you into a higher class of sprayer. Of course there is nothing like new either so maybe a new 395 will mean more to you than a used 795, just depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mpminter said:


> I bought my 440i used for $125. It is my first sprayer, and it's already paid for itself. Personally,


Lol I'd hope so for 125


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

My next purchase, I'm def going to be shopping used first and exhaust that possibility. 

You can save a bunch of bank that way. If you go used, buy smart. Work had a great point about planning on budgeting for hose, and packing.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> In the early 2000's I used to buy and sell used sprayers on ebay.
> 
> A used sprayer can be a good way to get a better rig than you can afford if you were buying new. Unless the rig has just been serviced I would plan on the added expense of a repack kit and hoses, it is not always necessary but best to plan ahead. Another place to look for a used rig would be the local paint stores that service sprayers, you would not believe how many people drop the rigs off and for one reason or another do not pay to get it back. If you buy one from the service centers you will more than likely be getting a recently serviced unit.
> 
> I currently own 2 695's and a 390 one of the 695's were bought used. The oldest 695 is 7 years old and I bought it new for a couple grand, the second 695 is a bit newer and I bought it used in 07 for 800, the used one out performs the new one. Of course the gpms are better on the used one so that could be it but the point is that there are some good used rigs out there and a used rig can bring you into a higher class of sprayer. Of course there is nothing like new either so maybe a new 395 will mean more to you than a used 795, just depends on what you are looking for.


Are you a real handy guy who repaired all the sprayers you bought and sold?

Another place to buy rigs is auctions.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Repacking is pretty straight forward. I did it myself just by looking at the blown out diagram on the package. Just be careful not to nick the piston.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> Are you a real handy guy who repaired all the sprayers you bought and sold?
> 
> Another place to buy rigs is auctions.


Some of them, I am no certified spray tech that is for sure. I just wanted to deal with the basics and preferred just an easy flip.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> Repacking is pretty straight forward. I did it myself just by looking at the blown out diagram on the package. Just be careful not to nick the piston.[/QUOT
> 
> I don't bother with fixing my own sprayers...I'm just not set up properly in terms of a clean work area and the proper tools..Hell,I don't even own a vice...I'd probably spend half my time trying different tools and then losing a key piece of the pump.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Gibberish45 said:
> 
> 
> > Repacking is pretty straight forward. I did it myself just by looking at the blown out diagram on the package. Just be careful not to nick the piston.
> ...


You only need an adjustable wrench (on Gracos at least) the pumps come off with a solid hammer knock and hand screw.

It's easier than you think, I taught myself in an apartment where the carpet was getting trashed, it can be messy. The first time I put the washers in upside down, it worked for 3 weeks then friction melted the plastic and I had to repack it again 

But I did the next one right! :thumbup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Big Jeff the problem with buying on ebay is not being able to see the unit plus getting it serviced. I would strongly recommend you go to your local repair guy or paint store and purchase it there. they will stand behind it and provide you with service.


----------

